# [Reading Group] July 2014: Swords and Dark Magic Anthology



## Philip Overby (Jun 25, 2014)

So after a close vote, we had an influx of votes for Swords and Dark Magic at the end so that will be what we read for July. Being that the summer months are generally slower (vacation, BBQs, and the like) we will be reading this anthology. Since we'll be reading multiple stories, you can obviously skip the ones that don't interest you.








For this month, here is a list of what we'll be reading:

*Week 1:* ◦Goats of Glory — Steven Erikson
◦Tides Elba: A Tale of the Black Company — Glen Cook
◦Bloodsport — Gene Wolfe
◦The Singing Spear — James Enge

*Week 2:* ◦A Wizard of Wiscezan — C.J. Cherryh
◦A Rich Full Week — K. J. Parker
◦A Suitable Present for a Sorcerous Puppet — Garth Nix

*Week 3:* ◦Red Pearls: An Elric Story — Michael Moorcock (I believe this is the longest story in the anthology, so we'll give more time for it)
◦The Deification of Dal Bamore — Tim Lebbon
◦Dark Times at the Midnight Market — Robert Silverberg
*
Week 4:* ◦The Undefiled — Greg Keyes
◦Dapple Hew the Tint Master — Michael Shea
◦In the Stacks — Scott Lynch

*Week 5:* ◦Two Lions, A Witch, and the War-Robe — Tanith Lee
◦The Sea Troll’s Daughter — Caitlin R Kiernan
◦Thieves of Daring — Bill Willingham
◦The Fool Jobs — Joe Abercrombie

I've read some of these stories already (The Sea Troll's Daughter, Goats of Glory, The Fool Jobs) and they're mostly quick reads. I always like picking up anthologies because it allows you to find both classic writers and talented new ones that may have passed under your radar. 

Discuss only the stories you wish. I'm going to attempt to read all of them myself and make some comments about them. Feel free to jump in at any time.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks interesting. I've read every author in this anthology except Bill Willingham. Hard to go wrong with the like of Wolfe, Erikson, Lee, Kiernan, Moorcock, &c.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 30, 2014)

I've read a few of these authors, but I'm looking forward to James Enge since I know him through one of his students on Facebook. I might be busy during Week 3, so I'll probably just read the Moorcock one that week, but I should be able to read everything else! I love Nix and Kiernan's short stories, usually, so I'm quite interested in reading those too.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 30, 2014)

I've read Erikson's (for a second time) and am reading Cook's at the moment. I'm most looking forward to reading some authors I haven't checked out before, such as Parker, Lee, Shea, Keyes, etc.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm finding the stories read pretty fast so far. I've finished Erikson's story, which I think it quite different than his Malazan work. It's not quite as dense, but still has his trademark weird characters. Cook's Black Company story is good, but as with most of the Black Company stuff, I like it even though I don't know what's happening sometimes.

I'm halfway through Gene Wolfe's story which is pretty short. I find I like Wolfe in short bursts. I really like what I've read of his Book of the New Sun, although I can't sit and read it for a long time for whatever reason. His style definitely harkens back to an older time. It's cool to see his story with some of the current crop of "it" people in the genre.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, went to the library last night and found that none of the libraries in our system have this book. Had to put it on hold from another library system. So I'll be late joining the party but I'm a fast reader so I'll catch up at some point. Happy reading!


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm going to be a bit late, too. My library doesn't have it, nor does my local Barnes & Noble or used book store. Had to order it, but it'll be a few days.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 1, 2014)

E-readers!


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't buy ebooks that expensive.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jul 1, 2014)

And I really, really prefer having a book in hand.

Plus I'm clumsy and the less technology for me to drop, spill on, or break, the better <.<;


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 2, 2014)

I bought it a while back in a book store, so I'm not sure how much I paid.

I finished James Enge's story this morning. Overall, I enjoy the first week's batch of stories. Of the ones I read, I liked Erikson's the best. Enge's story made me want to read something longer from him. I like Morlock as a character. Kind of a drunk Geralt of Rivia in a way.


----------



## MFreako (Jul 2, 2014)

Glen Cook is one strange cookie. Enough said.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts on the stories this week?

I know many of you will be behind due to waiting on books to come in, but feel free to discuss the earlier stories whenever you like. I'm reading the Wizard of Wiczecan by C.J. Cherryh right now. It's a little longer than the other stories so far, and I'm not sure what I think of it yet. 

So far, I really liked Erikson's story, especially after the second read. Cook's story was interesting, but not really for me (although I really like his Black Company novels). James Enge will be someone I continue to look out for. And Gene Wolfe is one of those "I have to be in the mood" kind of writers. Sometimes I love his writing and other times it just doesn't click. This story was obviously masterfully written, but I guess I like my fantasy a bit more linear (maybe that's not the right word?)


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 3, 2014)

Ended up having to buy a new laptop (a Chromebook, there's something new), so I only just got all my keyboard configurations set up and my passwords transferred over. But I'm back now.

Erikson, definitely my favourite of the first four and perhaps just because it is a fantastic introduction to the genre. Very classic in tone and story, kind of similar to CAS. I also tend to like siege stories. Not exactly a character-heavy one, but for what it's worth, I liked Captain Skint.

Cook, I've never been a fan of from his various short stories and the one novel of his I've read. We're continuing the theme here. Might have made more of an impact with me if I'd read further in the series, since this is related to the Black Company.

Wolfe, an author I generally like, didn't stun but didn't disappoint. I like his prose, I like his disregard for offering clear/any explanation. Those elements were in this story, but the story itself was a little weak. I'm not sure if I've ever read another one of his short stories, off the top of my head, so it may just be that he is better suited for novels.

Enge, had a bit more humour than the first three stories, and in some ways was a bit more swords & sorcery-ish than Cook or Wolfe's. Nothing too new here, but I liked his dialogue and the story held my interest well enough.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 3, 2014)

@Ophiucha

Do you have any recommendations of Gene Wolfe's work? I have the Shadow of the Torturer (I think that's what it's called). I like it from what I've read, but I tend to put it down pretty quickly. I'm not sure why, but I really, really want to like him. I think he's one of those that if I spent time with his work, he'd be a new favorite. This happened with me when it came to Erikson. I found his work difficult and inaccessible, but now he's one of my favorite authors. 

I do like Cook's novels, but again, this short story felt kind of rushed or something.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 4, 2014)

I would recommend The Sorcerer's House by Gene Wolfe. So far it's the only Wolfe book I've tried that I breezed through easily. Not that I have any real idea what actually happened. I don't think you're ever supposed to know what actually happens in a Wolfe book.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 4, 2014)

Of the ones I've read (most of which were in the same series as _Shadow of the Torturer_), I don't know that he really has a nice, accessible book to jump into. Strange stories with Nabakovian prose is just sort of his standard. _The Knight_ has an easier story to follow, and a lighter tone overall, but maintains his style of prose (this one is first person epistolary). Could be useful to read it just to get used to his writing?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 4, 2014)

I find it interesting that Wolfe is a writer who has won almost every award under the sun in the fantasy genre, but most people I talk to about his novels can't really explain what they like about him. I'm going to give one of his books an honest go one more time and maybe I can peg something down.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jul 5, 2014)

Finally got the book yesterday.

I like the first one. Definitely introduced the genre well, set the tone. I liked how it read, liked the fighting. Felt classic, which was nice.

Second one... Meh. Didn't do anything for me. Maybe because I'm not familiar with the Black Company. But it just felt really disjointed to me, and I kept stopping and coming back to it.

Third one, I kind of liked it. I liked the premise, though, that was interesting.

Fourth one I also liked. I think I like this character, and I liked the writing, and I liked how it read. I enjoyed this one.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 5, 2014)

I liked each of the first four stories. Erikson and Cook are two of my favorite authors, and their stories didn't disappoint. I'm not sure which one I liked better - probably give the edge to Erikson in this case. I found the Cook story to be written in a way that is characteristic of Black Company stories, and I enjoyed it as I tend to do all of those tales.

Wolfe is always interesting. I thought the story was well-written and poignant at the end.

Enge's story was the only one of the four that struck me as in the vein of traditional sword-and-sorcery. I found it to be well-written and entertaining, and I liked the use of humor in it.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 8, 2014)

Halfway through the Cherryh story. I like it well enough, but it isn't spectacular. That's unfortunate, because Cherryh is a great author to read. I love her Chanur books, and I have Cyteen on my to-read list right now.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 8, 2014)

I got about halfway through the Cherryh one and skipped it. I may come back to it later, but so far I hadn't had any problems getting through the stories. I'm reading K.J. Parker's story now and I'm pretty sure I read it before. I'm liking that one a lot more so far.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 10, 2014)

OK, I've definitely read the K.J. Parker story before. I remember the man with skin purple like a grape. Parker's style is very engaging without being predictable. I almost finished the story in one sitting for a second time, which isn't something I do often.


----------



## Ankari (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm late to the party.

I've read the first three short stories and loved each one.

*Erikson:* You have to admire Erikson's commitment in avoiding infodumps. Even in his short story you are dropped in the middle of the action.

*Cook:* I didn't remember his _Black Company_ stories to contain such colorful language. Besides that, a classic Croaker story.

*Wolfe:* I was most pleased by this story. I've recently exposed myself to his writing (I bought _Shadow & Claw_ a couple weeks ago), and was surprised by the competence of this short story. He uses the fundementals of a chess game to fabricate an epic world that would give Homer pause. Oddly, he kept the details of the world abstract. We are given the scope of what can be, but not enough to know the exact details.

What did everyone else think of the Wolfe story?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 15, 2014)

Wolfe is one of those I want to like, but I have a hard time getting into his work. I find that I like the novel I read more than his short stories. 

I really like K.J. Parker's story. It felt different and what I've read of her (him?) is always solid and a bit unique. 

I'm on Garth Nix's story now. I like what I've read so far, but I had trouble reading it because kids were screaming in the place I was eating.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 20, 2014)

Late to the party, what with editing (sigh) and the book not arriving until a few days ago.  

Erikson and Cook:  What interests me here is that both authors successfully incorporated large numbers of characters in the short story format.  

Erikson had like ten - the five mercenaries, each distinct, the four townspeople, also distinct, and the imp.

Likewise, Cook.  A good half dozen members of the Black Company played some sort of onstage role at one point or another, plus the Limper, plus the lovely lady of the moment.  And the OTHER Lady was also present despite being absent.  The banter didn't bother me.  Ladies, take note: yes, at least some guys do talk that way.

The Cherryh story I struggled with, but I will not it also involved several characters.

Wolfe's tale impressed me.  I've read some of his stuff before, but not the main corpus (Torturer/Long Sun series).  Might have to try tackling that sometime...like the darkest depths of winter.

I've also read most of the other stories.

But again, what impressed me was the number of distinct characters some of these authors managed to pack into tales of less than 5000 words (at least I think they're less than 5000 words).  Couldn't help but make comparisons with my own writing: 'Waiting for Godek' seems to work well enough, despite having eight or nine distinct named characters in 7000+ words.  My last 'Iron Pen' entry, Zu, seemed a bit cluttered character-wise (and infodumpy, have to fix that), despite having fewer characters than either Erikson or Cook.  The difference between novices and masters, maybe.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jul 21, 2014)

I liked the Cherryh story. It really clicked with me. She’s also the first of the authors I’ve actually read. Or tried to read - there was a copy of Fortress in the Eye of Time at my middle school library, but, like, Â¼ of the way through, I found pages missing. Librarian didn’t get to replacing it while I was there, and I never got around to picking it up again. But now I might.

I really liked the Parker story. It kept me interested, and I read it and the prior one in one sitting.

And Nix’s story… I struggled a bit with. It didn’t keep my interest as well. Found myself having to reread bits.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 24, 2014)

I finished Silverburg's story (which I liked simply because it just feels different than a lot of the others) and am now on the beginning of Keyes's story. I want to go back and read Red Pearls at some point because I liked the beginning of it. It's just really long and I haven't had time to get into something longer.

Overall, there haven't been any stories that I outright didn't like, but as far as the ones I've really enjoyed, I'd say Erikson, Parker, and Lebbon's stood out to me the most.

I'm not sure many of them really fit what I'd consider to be classic sword and sorcery, but I guess the attempt was to do more modern versions of the genre.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 29, 2014)

I've still got to finish up. I liked the Tanith Lee story. KJ Parker is always good, and I enjoyed his/her story. I have not yet read Lebbon's story, but I've read Lebbon before and he's a good writer.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 29, 2014)

Haven't gotten to Tanith Lee's yet (I don't think?) Lebbon's story is pretty dark, but I expect that from him. 

I'm not going to finish this anthology before July, but that's cool. I finished most of the stories here and found some authors I'd like to check out more of. I'm definitely going to go back and read Red Pearls. I feel like Moorcock can be a new favorite of mine (although he's been around for a long time.)


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 1, 2014)

I got bogged down with real life, so I've only read a couple more stories. :/

_The Sea Troll's Daughter_ was definitely my favourite of the ones I read, which isn't surprising since I love Kiernan and I also love Beowulf, which this whole story is fairly obviously referencing. Also, I like female leads in genres all but defined as 'manly'.

Garth Nix's story wasn't his best short, but it had his usual charm and was enjoyable enough.

_In the Stacks_ definitely had one of the most amusing premises, and I admit a weakness for anything that even mentions a magical school. (It's the _Harry Potter_ generation's burden, I'm afraid.) Scott Lynch's style suited it well, too. Only real criticism is that this seemed the least swords and sorcery-esque of the ones I read.


----------

